# Competing against the Amish & Mennonites?



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

If an Amishman or Mennonite is not farming, chances are he is in construction.

Do you have to compete against the Amish/Mennonites for your jobs?

Tell us about it.


----------



## supercrew (May 15, 2006)

back in the late 90's i was working at lake of the ozarks in missouri, in a town about 30 miles away was a large mennonite community, buggy's and all, no electric/phone poles, ect. strange as it seemed, they also owned little stores on the outskirts of their town where they sold garden things along with gas in the air conditioned building with its electronic register. they also had a really huge shop where they manufactured steel for steel buildings. how they made it i dont know but they cut it to lenght with a huge hand operated shear.

as far as competing, yeah, we lost a few small-medium jobs to them. funny thing tho, we was going to this fast food joint for lunch and there was mennonites demo'ing this building next door. there was at least 2 four door duelly's pulling trailers. several were up on the roof pulling 1x's (old building) several were denailing them and the one stacking them on the flatbed was on a cell phone.

we had been to the shop to pick up metal right before that so it just seemed odd that they could be so anti modern in their community but have all the modern conviences to do construction.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

If a religion is just that, something you "do", and not what you believe, it's easier to get a double standard, even with the best of intentions...
~Matt


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hell, just drop off a 12 pack with some scripture on it...they probably don't hold their liquor well (we hope, otherwise they will rule the world).

J


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Do the Amish or Mennonites have a good reputation in your area?

I have often heard them bragged on and "Amish built" seems to sell well. But the other day I saw complaints on here about some of them doing crappy work.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

22rifle said:


> Do the Amish or Mennonites have a good reputation in your area?
> 
> I have often heard them bragged on and "Amish built" seems to sell well. But the other day I saw complaints on here about some of them doing crappy work.



Not here...yet...but the new gun laws may change that...:laughing:

J


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

I love it when this topic comes up. I am a Mennonite, and most people have absolutely no clue what they are talking about when it comes to Amish and Mennonites, but I admire the courage it takes to run on about something you know nothing about. :thumbsup:

In all seriousness, the whole "Amish built" thing is played up to sell furniture and other goods. The bottom line is, some Amish use old methods of furniture building, which are inherently stronger and more durable. As far as framing and building goes, unless we're talking about a barn, the construction methods are no different than any non-mennonite/amish crew would use. 

Most Amish businessmen can side-step some of the expenses that others cannot. For instance, the Amish church has their own insurance system. There are no frivilous draws on it, so it functions on tithes alone. Everybody puts in 10% or more, whether they make 30,000 per year or 30,000,000 per year. When someone gets hurt or sick, lose their house, what have you, the church pays it. They can pay their employees more, so they are happy crews, and happy crews do great work. 

My whole family is Amish or Mennonite, as is over 70% of this community, and I will admit, the cultural group I am a part of gets us jobs, but I for one can say that we back those expectations with quality, and we deliver the goods. 

people come from all over the world to stare at us and buy our stuff, so don't blame us for it. We don't advertise...people just call. Its great, and a huge blessing!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It takes a big man to appreciate other's ignorance...I salute you...

...oh wait a minute....dammit....oh well, thanks anyway :sad:

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

But I do feel the need to say...sorry...I am ignorant...I jest about what I do not understand (seriously)...sorry

J


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

supercrew said:


> back in the late 90's i was working at lake of the ozarks in missouri, in a town about 30 miles away was a large mennonite community, buggy's and all, no electric/phone poles, ect. strange as it seemed, they also owned little stores on the outskirts of their town where they sold garden things along with gas in the air conditioned building with its electronic register. they also had a really huge shop where they manufactured steel for steel buildings. how they made it i dont know but they cut it to lenght with a huge hand operated shear.
> 
> as far as competing, yeah, we lost a few small-medium jobs to them. funny thing tho, we was going to this fast food joint for lunch and there was mennonites demo'ing this building next door. there was at least 2 four door duelly's pulling trailers. several were up on the roof pulling 1x's (old building) several were denailing them and the one stacking them on the flatbed was on a cell phone.
> 
> we had been to the shop to pick up metal right before that so it just seemed odd that they could be so anti modern in their community but have all the modern conviences to do construction.


It depends on the group. What they can use at home and what they can use for business can be very different. That's why you often see phones in callboxes in the fields. And Mennonites can have vehicles. There are rules, but they can drive.

It's not a matter of being anti-modern. It's a matter of being self-sufficient. If they don't need electricity to live, who's got the advantage when the power goes out? 

As for their work, there are crap craftsmen among them just like the outsiders. And I'll bet they ***** among themselves about those guys just like everybody here bitches about the hacks.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I think the biggest advantage to being an Amish or Mennonite tradesman is that your advertising expense will probably be very low. Sort of a built-in referral network.

Of those who do not drive, team Mennonites and the Amish for instance, they typically advertise for and hire a carpenter who can also be their driver. He's the one operating the truck, typically. They may also hire a driver from a like faith who don't prohibit driving, but who still dress plainly. Maybe a German Baptist or one of the more progressive Mennonites. The rules are pretty relaxed among most with regard to cell phones for business use. Although I've been around them all my life, it is still funny to see a dunkard on a cell phone.

I continue to maintain that your likelihood of getting a job well or not are the same no matter who you hire. Some people just think it's quaint to have a bunch of pilgrims banging out their room addition.


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

Susan Betz said:


> It depends on the group. What they can use at home and what they can use for business can be very different. That's why you often see phones in callboxes in the fields. And Mennonites can have vehicles. There are rules, but they can drive.
> 
> It's not a matter of being anti-modern. It's a matter of being self-sufficient. If they don't need electricity to live, who's got the advantage when the power goes out?
> 
> As for their work, there are crap craftsmen among them just like the outsiders. And I'll bet they ***** among themselves about those guys just like everybody here bitches about the hacks.


you nailed it Betz! 

When a group of Amish or Mennos get together, it worse than a sewing circle...well, sometimes it IS a sewing circle. :laughing: 

Self-sufficiency is the bottom line, and the benefits are close relationships with our brothers and sisters. You would be amazed at what gets accomplished with no television! :thumbsup:


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> I think the biggest advantage to being an Amish or Mennonite tradesman is that your advertising expense will probably be very low. Sort of a built-in referral network.
> 
> Of those who do not drive, team Mennonites and the Amish for instance, they typically advertise for and hire a carpenter who can also be their driver. He's the one operating the truck, typically. The rules are pretty relaxed among most with regard to cell phones for business use. Although I've been around them all my life, it is still funny to see a dunkard on a cell phone.


you got it right, mdshunk...its all about teaming up the Amish with the Mennos. That is what makes it go. What is really nice is when you can put together an entire crew that can speak dutch. For some reason, there are fewer problems when its set up like that.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright, I feel I'm fully educated....:santa::santa::santa:...do you guys believe in Santa?

J


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dutchlegacy said:


> You would be amazed at what gets accomplished with no television! :thumbsup:


You put your horse on a treadmill to power up your internet tonight, dutchy? :laughing:


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> You put your horse on a treadmill to power up your internet tonight, dutchy? :laughing:


yep, got the team hitched up to the inverter in the basement. :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ok...are they horses or reindeer?


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

J F said:


> ok...are they horses or reindeer?


depends on the amount of peyote you have imbibed. :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

you guys do that stuff too?!!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...like i said...i'm totally unedumacated...how much for how much?


----------

